
UI Magnets – Giant iPhone Magnets That Stick Anywhere - bradleyjoyce
http://uimagnets.com/
======
chubs
Thats awesome :)

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Thanks! It's been a fun product to get off the ground :-)

